# interior project begins



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

well after going to deptford last night and seeing sooo many nice cars, i decided to do my interior. im sanding all that fake leather off all the plastic, and im gonna go with a gray/white color scheme, mostly gray with white accents. ill make it real glossy and clear coat it, so the entire interior looks fiberglass


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

i'm in the process of doing that too. post more info on how to do it. i do my own body work so i kinda already have an idea. to sand down plastic i dont know shit. any kind of grit i gotta use for plastic??

Ben


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Buy a power sander, sanding gets very tiring.....I should know


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Your best bet is a belt sander. That way you can maeuver the pieces while sanding. 
A dremel is too small and doesn't have a coarse enough bit.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i used a palm sander, 80 grit to take off most of the leather print, then switched to 150 grit to smooth it out alittle and remove any traces of leather stamp, then wet the piece, wipe it off, wet again, and wetsand with 220 wet or dry paper.... i just did the fuse door, both door pieces, and the ashtray front, primer one coat, 2-3 coats of rust-oleum gloss white, and then 2-3 coats of rust-oleum enamel clear coat, dont use the acrylic clear, it doesnt finish as pretty as the enamel.... anyway, from what i learned, dont use rust oleum regular paint, it takes forever to dry, allowing bugs and all kinds of shit to land in the paint. i would recommend:
primer: krylon or duplicolor
paint: #1 duplicolor
#2 krylon
clearcoat: rust oleum enamel clear

the reason for choosing duplicolor paint is its smooth coverage, and fast drying formula, plus it has a high gloss. the primer is just as well, dries almost instantly
the rust oleum clear also dries pretty fast, and comes out with a wonderful gloss

next up ill be painting the door panels gray, along with the entire dash, and rear pieces... then working on wrapping the seats


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

zeno said:


> *Buy a power sander, sanding gets very tiring.....I should know  *


i like sanding by hand coz it doesnt sand the stuff down too much. by hand u get more control of what ur sanding.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *i used a palm sander, 80 grit to take off most of the leather print, then switched to 150 grit to smooth it out alittle and remove any traces of leather stamp, then wet the piece, wipe it off, wet again, and wetsand with 220 wet or dry paper.... i just did the fuse door, both door pieces, and the ashtray front, primer one coat, 2-3 coats of rust-oleum gloss white, and then 2-3 coats of rust-oleum enamel clear coat, dont use the acrylic clear, it doesnt finish as pretty as the enamel.... anyway, from what i learned, dont use rust oleum regular paint, it takes forever to dry, allowing bugs and all kinds of shit to land in the paint. i would recommend:
> primer: krylon or duplicolor
> paint: #1 duplicolor
> #2 krylon
> ...


good info! i figured dupli's a better paint than rustoleum anyway. so even on softer interior pieces like the door panels can be sanded down right without hurtin it??? i'll prolly start with 80 like ya said then 150 then 220 wet sanded all the way to 1000. what do you think? will it come out like smooth?? and also does the paint hold up good on interior pieces??

Ben


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, im about to go out and take a picture of how mine turned out, they look immaculate, although i need to repaint the passenger door piece, my girlfriend fucked it all up last night.... 

women.....

anyway, yeah go with the dupicolor paint, you wont be dissapointed, most of it has flakes in it, so that the paint looks almost irradescent in the sun, well at least the black does.... it would be real sweet to do the interior pieces white with a blue pearl, if only they made pearl colored clear spraypaint


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

the only thing that would prolly be a pain in the ass is the damn dash. i dont wanna go fuck with airbags. 

Ben


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, thats true, i might just take mine out, mold a screen into the wheel or a screen into the passenger airbag piece


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...member_img_a/371000-371999/371929_11_full.jpg

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...member_img_a/371000-371999/371929_12_full.jpg

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...member_img_a/371000-371999/371929_13_full.jpg


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, dont know if any of the pictures showed up on here, but the post 2 posts up ^ has the pictures of the interior pieces, they look like fiberglass, its great


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

looks nice. kinda hard to see coz the white glares too much. are you gonna do the whole interior?? i'm doing the whole thing even replacing the headliner.

Ben


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah its gonna be mostly gray, with white accents, as for your headliner, my friend does some cool shit with them, he just did a S-10, its like gray background with white flames, its badass, ill get pictures if i get a chance


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

how much??

Ben


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Id think a dermel tool would work better then a belt sander....it more precise and its powerful enough. plus you have alot more options with all the different attachments. just my 2cents
That what im goin to use on mine cause im accenting with white too.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

he does the headliners for 50 bucks


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

got the drivers side door primered, now i just need to find the shade of gloss gray i like, most of the small pieces are already done, gloss white with lots of clearcoat, looks and feels like fiberglass, updated pictures:

http://members.cardomain.com/nissanracing08

page 4


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Woh,
You painted the whole door?

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.

The paint shop that did my interior (Tru Color) used a special primer that fills in the texture. It makes it look smooth, like glass, and it is also a flex agent.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's what I plan on doing I wanted to get more done this weekend but I had too many other things going on  I had four days of not going to work and couldnt get nearly anything done. But good job man I will hope to progress with mine swiftly and push other things to the side.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I have the center console for shifter and e-brake removed and sanding that down. Next are the panels on both sides of the gloves compartment and anything else I can unscrew.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah it all takes alot of time, but in the end its so worth it, not to mention, the ladies love it!


----------

